# INSURANCE - READ THIS !!!!!!



## usj38 (Feb 24, 2007)

For any of you guys our there that are looking for a blinding quote I spoke to a company called 'A-Plan Insurance on 02380 332233, ask for a chap called David Willis.

I got a quote on a TT (225) Fully COMP with 0 no claims and it was Â£434.

VVVVV CHEAP


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Mine is due soon, got down to just under a grand with Adrian Flux but Ill try these guys on Monday too, thanks.


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

You should ask if you get a discount for being a TTOC member, you may well do, ask and see...


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Remember cheap does not always equal good if the worst happens :!:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Am I being cynical, when a new user makes 2 posts "recommending" insurance? :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I thought the same.

If I had the power I'd delete the user. :wink:


----------



## usj38 (Feb 24, 2007)

I was only pointing out as I got a very good quote from them on friday. It was good cover and the stuff that goes with it. Just thought someone but want to know


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Ha! I got the same thing with my first post when i was extolling the virtues of my Road Angel :lol:

As it happens i decided to get a quote from A-Plan after reading a thread about them on PH and they were Â£100 cheaper than elephant so i switched


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Am I being cynical, when a new user makes 2 posts "recommending" insurance? :roll:


Mighty, I was thinking the same thing mate, strange that


----------



## Longdog (Feb 13, 2007)

If my opinion is worth anything, and according to my ex-wife it's not, then you can do much worse than speak to Adrian Flux. They don't get stressed if your young, convicted (misunderstood), accident prone, modify your car etc etc. Full business use, no ncb on my roadster was less than Â£800 fully comp. Happy dayz 8)


----------

